# Who else is excited for the R5/R6 just to use as a stills camera?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 19, 2020)

With the way people are losing their minds over the video capabilities and maybe drawbacks of the overheating on the R5, you would think these cameras had a C in front of their name. Who else is genuinely excited just to have the R5/R6 as a stills camera? While I rarely do video, I pre-ordered an R5 with barely any care that it does 8K. I am extremely excited just to have:

-45MP. Plenty of room to crop compared to the EOS R/5D4
-_Finally_ IBIS to turn all my fast primes into IS lenses
-Getting the joystick back instead of that ridiculous touch bar
-Getting the spinny wheel back
-The additional programmable button on the front of the camera
-Two card slots to never have to worry about losing images to a bad card again
-One whole stop of additional ISO compared to the EOS R/5D4. Will the camera actually perform _twice_ as well as those cameras in low light? That's probably a stretch. But there's still probably going to be a decent improvement. Between IBIS and improved ISO, this camera is going to open up a whole new world of low light possibilities.


----------



## digigal (Jul 19, 2020)

I've never shot video in my life except when I accidently turned on the button! Can't wait to find out what this camera has up its sleeve for the stills photographer (wildlife/birds especially).
Catherine


----------



## tron (Jul 19, 2020)

Apart from a 5 minute video made by my 7DII and 500mmII on a tripod I have never shot video intentionally (I refer to one time where I had shot a few incomprehensible seconds of video accidentally!  )

R6 seems a camera that can be used for low to very low light applications like museums, churches interiors, etc, especially with IBIS and for landscape astrophotography.

R5 can be a very nice landscape camera but 5DIV and 5DsR can cover that quite well. It could be an EOS R superset but whether it can be used for bIirding well that remains to be seen. Battery capacity and EVF do not combine very well for that purpose.

And we cannot know how downscaled photos (30 to 20Mp) from EOS R compare to EOS R6.
And for that matter maybe we should see similar comparisons between R5 and R6:

Downscaled 45Mp (to 20Mp) of R5 compared to 20Mp R6 for night photos (and noise). 

Their new ergonomics are certainly improved but would it kill Canon to use the same layout for the top part.
I miss these buttons and generally the handling of 5 series (touch screen and Mfn button are not a substitute for me)

Personally I got 15-35 and 24-70 RF lenses that have 5-stop IS I think I can do without 8 stop IS !

So for now I will do nothing! But truth be told they look very interesting still cameras. I will be waiting for full reviews.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 19, 2020)

I placed a pre-order for the R5. I want an all-arounder, and the 20MP R6 just doesn't have enough MP for cropping.

I currently bird with the A7RIV without problem, so if the AF is as promised, the R5 should be an even better wildlife camera than the Sony I've been using. I too have the 15-35 on order. It will be the first 16-35mm-2.8-styled zoom I have owned. It will be my walk-around lens. I did own and love the Nikon 18-35 as a walk-around until I found the Tamron 15-30, which was both (much) wider and faster (but a bit short for a walk around). With the cropping ability of 45mm, I can forgo a 24-70 (I do have the EF 24-70, but I will avoid adapted lenses as much as possible). I also have ordered the 100-500 (okay, the 800mm f/11 as well, but I'm not sure I will keep that lens unless it is shockingly better than expected). So, two lenses for the time being. That should be plenty to get me use to the R system until Canon comes out with an affordable RF long prime with a reasonable aperture range.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 19, 2020)

I do take videos, as a supplement to the pictures...mostly for things like zoo pictures and the like, but anywhere/anytime I feel the picture won't tell the whole story. E.g., inside some complex building like the Hagia Sophia, I will take stills, but also pan around the whole thing so that one can see how the stills fit together.

But my mental orientation is in the "stills" direction (no way am I going to use 8K, probably not even 4K!) and I did a pre order clear back on June 18th. We'll see whether that was early enough to get part of the first shipment to my local brick-and-mortar.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 19, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I placed a pre-order for the R5. I want an all-arounder, and the 30MP R6 just doesn't have enough MP for cropping.
> 
> I currently bird with the A7RIV without problem, so if the AF is as promised, the R5 should be an even better wildlife camera than the Sony I've been using. I too have the 15-35 on order. It will be the first 16-35mm 2.8 lens I have owned. It will be my walk-around lens. I did own and love the Nikon 18-35 as a walkaround until its shortcomings became too hard to ignore. With the cropping ability of 45mm, I can forgo a 24-70 (I do have the EF 24-70, but I will avoid adapted lenses as much as possible). I also have ordered the 100-500 (okay, the 800mm f/11 as well, but I'm not sure I will keep that lens unless it is shockingly better than expected). So, two lenses for the time being. That should be plenty to get me use to the R system until Canon comes out with an affordable RF long prime with a reasonable aperture range.


If you don’t like 30MP, you really won’t like 20MP in the R6.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jul 19, 2020)

Very excited...

Advanced People/Animal AF + IBIS is what did it for me. Also joystick vs slide was icing on the cake.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 19, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> If you don’t like 30MP, you really won’t like 20MP in the R6.


Okay; fixed. And you're correct, I wouldn't like the R6 even at 30MP. At this point, I'd like a camera to at least match the Sony a7r3's 42MP.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 19, 2020)

Definitely me! I will probably do some fun 4K 120, since iPhone has been my only slowmo camera so far, but I’m a stills guy.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 19, 2020)

tron said:


> ... I have never shot video intentionally (I refer to one time where I had shot a few incomprehensible seconds of video accidentally!  )


I'm not alone!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 19, 2020)

Jethro said:


> I'm not alone!



My point and shoot is a Lumox and I am ever forgetting that the red dot isn't the power button...that other, inconspicuous, otherwise identical button right next to it is! It's the most prominently marked button so I tend to push it when I'm not thinking. So either I start shooting video when I really wanted to power off...or it's already off and nothing happens. Quite a different user interface from a camera with a lever of some sort! On a Canon the "biggest" binary control is the power switch.


----------



## TominNJ (Jul 20, 2020)

I ordered it to shoot mostly stills. IBIS, more resolution, much better focus and focus bracketing were the selling points for me.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 20, 2020)

I've using a 5DSR for landscape/macro and the occasional portrait. Preordered the R5 to replace it as while there is nothing really wrong my 5DSR, 12FPS plus IBIS and hopefully a bit better DR should be nice on the macro side. Now to see a matching 180-200 f/2 macro lens come out to go with it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 20, 2020)

I really like my R, so I'm going to love an R5.
My very used 5d3 has barely seen the light of day since I got my R and my R will probably be the same when I eventually get my R5.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 20, 2020)

45MP does not have a lot more room to crop than 30 m, more, but not really a factor for me. The photosites are smaller, and diffraction effects can limit your cropping ability. It depends on the lens and its settings, of course. 

I've ordered a R5 to use alongside my R for ergonomics. It has room for my thumb, my thumb rests on the corner of the lcd for my R and that keeps moving my selected focus point. I use the wi-fi a lot on my R when I just want a quick download to my pc for a handful of images. Its slow, but less hassle than using a card reader. With the fast wi-fi on the R5, it should be a big improvement, even with the larger files. I am wondering about the bigger size, I do think the R is handy to just have ready and it stays next to my computer all the time. Its a good fit with my 35mm f/2 lens for all around use without taking up a lot of space. My 5D MK IV is up for sale, its a great camera but my R gets all my use even though its not as capable, its small and handy. I have 30 days to evaluate the R5. If it does not get more use than my R, I may send it back and buy new lenses instead.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 20, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 45MP does not have a lot more room to crop than 30 m, more, but not really a factor for me. The photosites are smaller, and diffraction effects can limit your cropping ability. It depends on the lens and its settings, of course.
> 
> I've ordered a R5 to use alongside my R for ergonomics. It has room for my thumb, my thumb rests on the corner of the lcd for my R and that keeps moving my selected focus point. I use the wi-fi a lot on my R when I just want a quick download to my pc for a handful of images. Its slow, but less hassle than using a card reader. With the fast wi-fi on the R5, it should be a big improvement, even with the larger files. I am wondering about the bigger size, I do think the R is handy to just have ready and it stays next to my computer all the time. Its a good fit with my 35mm f/2 lens for all around use without taking up a lot of space. My 5D MK IV is up for sale, its a great camera but my R gets all my use even though its not as capable, its small and handy. I have 30 days to evaluate the R5. If it does not get more use than my R, I may send it back and buy new lenses instead.



My reason are similar, bigger lenses are a bit awkward on my RP+EG-E1, wifi a bit slow, etc. For the always-at-hand camera I have an M6II+32mm on the livingroom table, the RP plus rumoured RF50/1.8 might replace that.


----------



## WillT (Jul 20, 2020)

IBIS and eye autofocus for animals, I am pumped to get the camera in my hands and get outside and start shooting.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 20, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> With the way people are losing their minds over the video capabilities and maybe drawbacks of the overheating on the R5, you would think these cameras had a C in front of their name. Who else is genuinely excited just to have the R5/R6 as a stills camera? While I rarely do video, I pre-ordered an R5 with barely any care that it does 8K. I am extremely excited just to have:
> 
> -45MP. Plenty of room to crop compared to the EOS R/5D4
> -_Finally_ IBIS to turn all my fast primes into IS lenses
> ...


Wait...wut? This thing does video too???


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 20, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Wait...wut? This thing does video too???


Yeah, but only for a few minutes... nothing to call home about.


----------



## nc0b (Jul 22, 2020)

Will an R5 IBS make a 400mm f5.6 work as well as my 100-400 II which is often at 400mm? There are times when I want a much slower shutter speed, such as when shooting prop airplanes or helicopters. The f5.6 prime handles so well, and it is still my preferred birding lens. Currently I use a 5DsR or 6D.


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 23, 2020)

I've no EOS R series camera but ordered an RF 50mm, when it arrives my EF 50mm F1.2 will be for sale. I can't let go of my 5D4 just yet as I have something I wish to try this weekend. I'll slowly sell off my EF lenses but not my 200 and 300mm Ls as there is just too much money lost and those lenses are perfect anyway. I have decided so. I'll place an order for an R5 soon, no telling when we will get it.

Moving forward, I am much more concerned that the world just wont recover in due time for travel. Its a thought that has had me depressed. Maybe a new toy will get me to snap out of it. It's been a bad year, and Covid19 has pushed me further down the spiral.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 23, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> I'll slowly sell off my EF lenses but not my 200 and 300mm Ls as there is just too much money lost and those lenses are perfect anyway.



If you're completely abandoning EF cameras, you could just buy adapters for each of them and leave them permanently attached. Of course that could be very expensive depending on which adapter you want, but this is probably something where a refurb could save you some $$.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 23, 2020)

Of course I am! 

I am not into vid. I only did some with my toddlers years ago. I can't remember when I did my last video.

Although I am not planning to buy an R5 yet, I would use it for stills (almost) only and I am very exited to get my hands on it. 
Of course with the high risk that I am trapped then...


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm pumped for the R6, primarily for photography. I love my R, but IBIS, the new AF system, and improved low-light performance will all benefit me. I'm just waiting for Canon to let us know how many stops worth of stabilization we will get with each EF lens.


----------



## analoggrotto (Jul 23, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If you're completely abandoning EF cameras, you could just buy adapters for each of them and leave them permanently attached. Of course that could be very expensive depending on which adapter you want, but this is probably something where a refurb could save you some $$.



I'll hang onto the 2 great white primes, but all of the other Ls will be sold for updated RF formulas. My first adapter (basic model) should be arriving with the RF 50, hopefully customs does not keep it for too long.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 23, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> I'll hang onto the 2 great white primes, but all of the other Ls will be sold for updated RF formulas. My first adapter (basic model) should be arriving with the RF 50, hopefully customs does not keep it for too long.



I anticipate buying the 16-35mm f/4 (though I might splurge and get the RF zoom of that range). That plus my 100-400mm will be where my two adapters will live.


----------

